# New Pm1440gs coming soon to nj



## richl (Jul 9, 2017)

Talked with pm on Friday to get an idea when the new shipment is coming in... reply: barring and unforseen complication, Tuesday or Wednesday, a few days to prep, day to truck to nj . Should be a week away for me, the garage is getting closer to ready... as an avid collector of anything cool, mechanical, greasy... I had to let loose of 2500lbs of garbage and stuff... a massive purge lol

Really looking forward to having a great machine to really learn on. The enco 13x40 has been a great training ground for machine repair, and trouble shooting Chinese machines. The skills I have learned on that machine may or may not help here, but I am super psyched to have a brand new machine and not someone else's banged up toy (2 machines came out of schools, and 1 out of a medical research machine shop)

So, this is my place holder, I know it's a bit early, but I'm a excited and really looking forward to this... yea!!!!

Rich,  acting like a little kid waiting on Christmas morning


----------



## Hozzie (Jul 9, 2017)

I will have to live vicariously through you for a week.  I am out of town next week so mine can't be delivered until the next week.  I am also looking forward to having a new machine.  Moving it in my shop will be a chore, but well worth it.


----------



## richl (Jul 11, 2017)

Purchased 125ft of 6 3 wire tonite at home depot, an engine hoist from harbor freight. I roughed most of the inside wiring sat, and sunday. I will run the main feed to the garage over the next night or 2. The previous main feed was put in the 50's I don't trust it, not worth playing around for a couple hundred in wire... my brother will stop by this weekend and do the hookup.

I will weld his helmet in exchange. He does medevEl fighting, you know, swords, shields, full face helmets. I always give him a hard time about it, at 53 years old he should be slowing down some.

Down to the end here, should be able to do this this weekend, and if the lathe shows up saturday, even better. I ordered the 8" 4 jaw upgrade from pm...

Rich


----------



## SSage (Jul 12, 2017)

Know that feeling, we are probably close to 2,000 pounds of "good stuff" moved out of the shop. Gotta empty a storage room to convert it to a reloading work area and clear a new spot for the 12x36 in the main room where it will be clear on all side. There is so many things stacked in the shop thats not related to shop activities. Thats changing, all the household items must begone! Crap hasn't moved in 20 years.


----------



## richl (Jul 12, 2017)

The biggest problem I have had is siblings and relatives consider your 3 car workshop public storage. The t come and dump stuff off when I'm not here and before long I have no work space. Than I tend to collect things too, but we aren't talking about me 

Rich


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 12, 2017)

Must have pictures YUPP. Good luck nice machines


----------



## richl (Jul 14, 2017)

Hozzie, you will probably be getting your machine the same time as me. Pm is only able to tell me they are waiting for the machines to be brought to their facility from some warehouse location in Pittsburg.  Hopefully by the end of next week the waiting will be over. I have some things to do before I can hook up the machine anyway. My brother is set for Sunday. I can't wait to get the shop powered up again. Arc welder, mig are waiting for me  my mill is begging for me to let it eat up some metal chips... woo boy hehehe

I'll get the 13x40 working and tuned up anyway. If I do sell it, I want to get it working under power and as precise as possible... 

The wait continues

Rich


----------



## Hozzie (Jul 15, 2017)

I haven't heard anything yet, but didn't expect to really.  I had my back go out yesterday so even if it shows up next Saturday, I will probably wait for a bit to move it.  Nothing like lying on the floor not being able to get up


----------



## SSage (Jul 15, 2017)

I'll make room. I will have mine running day one if I have to temp the power in! But I do have some work I need to get started. 

I was told around 4 weeks back on June 28th, sounds like it may be about right.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jul 23, 2017)

Yep they are all shipping out this week (or some are already on the way) so it won't be long at all now!


----------



## SSage (Jul 23, 2017)

I wonder if that includes a 1236 to Alabama? I better get more boxes moved out of the way.


----------



## CCSOFirearms (Jul 23, 2017)

Following this. Been saving up for the 1340gt but now I'm really eyeing the 1440gs. Let us know what you think.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jul 24, 2017)

PM-1236 is still a bit out, they are on a different shipment.         1236T is in now, but not the PM-1236, not quite yet.   I meant that the 1440GS were all shipping now, sorry for the confusion!

And CCSOFirearms, you are pretty close to us, you are welcome to stop and see them in person if you would like to. Only about an hour from Morgantown.


----------



## CCSOFirearms (Jul 24, 2017)

qualitymachinetools said:


> PM-1236 is still a bit out, they are on a different shipment.         1236T is in now, but not the PM-1236, not quite yet.   I meant that the 1440GS were all shipping now, sorry for the confusion!
> 
> And CCSOFirearms, you are pretty close to us, you are welcome to stop and see them in person if you would like to. Only about an hour from Morgantown.



Definitely plan to one of these days. I make it up to Pittsburgh on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## Hozzie (Jul 25, 2017)

Got my shipping notice.  Looking forward to getting it setup.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 25, 2017)

Hozzie said:


> Got my shipping notice.  Looking forward to getting it setup.



I'll get the popcorn ready...


----------



## richl (Jul 25, 2017)

Still waiting.... I hope I'm on this delivery list. They hit my card last wed... bad day at work and I'm really excited about getting this lathe.

Let me sit quiet and relax.. I do have a really nice and shiney smooth new chuck to look at and rub all over lol

Rich


----------



## Hozzie (Jul 25, 2017)

richl said:


> Still waiting.... I hope I'm on this delivery list. They hit my card last wed... bad day at work and I'm really excited about getting this lathe.
> 
> Let me sit quiet and relax.. I do have a really nice and shiney smooth new chuck to look at and rub all over lol
> 
> Rich



Check your spam folder.  My shipping email went into my spam folder.


----------



## richl (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks, was a good idea, not there though. I am hoping they ship tomorrow... or I may have to wait till the following saturday... man, this waiting is really rough lol
Rich


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 25, 2017)

richl said:


> man, this waiting is really rough lol
> Rich



It is. Many here have gone through it, including me. But...once you get your machine delivered, the waiting quickly fades into a distant memory.


----------



## richl (Jul 26, 2017)

Taking delivery tomorrow. Yeeehaw


----------



## richl (Jul 27, 2017)

Well, she arrived around 3:30pm tonite by ups. The driver was awesome, he helped me pull her into the garage. He seemed amazed by the machines I had there, at that anything like them could weight so much


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 27, 2017)

Nice! Have fun with that thing.


----------



## richl (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm done for the day, she is all uncrated and moved (mostly manual labor) to her spot in the shop. These are heavy machines.
I've been thru the machine, nothing too extensive yet. Found a couple niggles to correct. Toolpost nut had to be shaved. Now the toolpost is rock solid.
Another small issue one of the bolts that hold the gear/spider cover was too shot and approximately 1/2" to the left. I think I can come up with a fix. I'll do that tomorrow, clean her up... oh wait... I promised the girl friend dinner. I guess I'll be working on this Saturday.

Rich


----------



## richl (Jul 30, 2017)

Put her in her corner. Spent yesterday playing around with a couple niggles. Adjustments, oil, than other shop stuff.
Today was planning to fire her up make some feet for her, than a couple small items for other projects around the shop.
Plugged her up, light on front panel lit up, led light went on... Nothing else, I could not get the machine to spin.
Installed the dro, left a message with pm, hopefully they get back soon. I guess I'm waiting on the sidelines again till I get an answer from them.
On a positive note pm sent a 3 axis controller with the lathe, so down the road I can put another scale on the cross slide...

I'm bored, not much else to do till I get some input from pm.

Thanks for listening
Rich


----------



## SSage (Aug 5, 2017)

Hopefully the non-running is a minor thing. I've been reading the 1236 manual hopping I'll see it in person soon. But, its "only been" 5 weeks for me.


----------



## richl (Aug 5, 2017)

Machine is running pretty good right now. Fixed up the switch this morning. Been hunting around with things for the machine. Found some hardened bolts to make adjustable feet from. Spray bottles from home depot. Orange pumice hand soap. Rubber sheets to cover the ways during operation. 

Plan to get her leveled and adjusted this weekend.

Rich


----------



## richl (Aug 8, 2017)

For anyone looking at this thread for info about this machine, either you already have it and need supplement to the pm manual, or you want a more detailed description of what the lathe does for a pre purchase evulation, the grizzly g709 manual is pretty good. Pm's manual really does not describe all the feed options and settings, the grizzly may not be 1 for 1, but you get an idea on what all the knobs are there to do.

That g709 is a mighty fine looking machine too.

Rich


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Aug 10, 2017)

Here is a link to the new manual for the PM-1440GS: http://www.precisionmatthews.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/PM-1440GS-WIP-2-23-2017-CC.pdf

All of the threads and feeds are shown, feed chart on page 15 showing all of the settings.

Ignore the paper manual that came with it, use this one.


----------



## richl (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks Matt, I have the pdf.

Played around with adjusting the bed today. Used a grizzly 8" level to adjust the head, than the tail. Went back and forth for about an hour before I got both of them close. Made a test cut on a 14" piece of 1 1/2" stock. Came out to within 2 thousandths over 10". Headstock side 1.470 and the tailstock side 1.468.
I definitely want it closer than that, but I want the machine to settle in for at least a couple days, than I'll do it again.

Thanks for listening.
Rich


----------



## BGHansen (Aug 10, 2017)

Very nice machine.  It looks like a Grizzly G0709 with a number of improvements like bigger spindle bore, better head stock bearings, guard over the chuck, better light and probably some others I missed.  Very good price too at only $250 more than the Grizzly with those additions and Matt's service to boot.

You're gonna like the (Grizzly's term) universal quick change gear box if you go between English and metric threads.  No 127/120 gear to fiddle with.  I'd guess that any G0709 accessories would work on your 1440GS, like the taper attachment or 5-C lever collet closer.  Congrats!

Bruce


----------



## richl (Aug 10, 2017)

Next cut on the same metal, fine feed, after it cooled down ( i took very light cuts, so heat should not be a problem). Less than a thousandth. Wish i had a 2" mic right about now ha! Still going to let her sit till next week than try it again.

Next up... tailstock alignment... Y ippie!
Harold hall has a nice book on lathes, really want to go thru that one cover to cover doing all the projects

Thanks for watching

Rich


----------



## richl (Aug 10, 2017)

Hey Bruce!

The machines compare pretty well, 1:1, the pm has a bigger spindle bore 2" over 1 5/8" for grizzly, but now they each have the nsk spindle bearings, cast iron stand, led light, footbrake and coolant pump... manuals, goes to grizzly, I'm not big on reading them I admit, but when things go wrong they are a good source. Pm needs to step up the game here, these forum's are great, and there are many wonderful people here... ok nuff said, I'm not bashing pm here.

I am really starting to warm up to this machine... rigid! Amazing the difference from a steel base machine. The cast iron base is such a huge upgrade!!! Whatever the cost, get one for your lathe... because of the rigidity of the machine and the power of the motor, it can take big cuts into steel, I am using carbide tooling, light cuts are no problem...

I look forward to pushing my skills farther and learning to make better parts with this machine. It is far more capable of doing close precision work than me.

Rich


----------

